# New Kessil light coming up : A360X Tuna Sun (video)



## Aqua Splendor (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello everyone, i just came back from MACNA, the biggest conference in North America about Marine aquarium.
Kessil announced their new light, i already have the A360WE Tuna Sun (and blue), i really love their light, but they are expansive!

I did a little interview with one of the developers of the light you can check the video here :
ps : What you see will be the Reef version but all information apply in a way to the Freshwater version






When they will release it I will do a deep review with PAR and Spectrum, hope it will help the community!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome video thanks vm for sharing.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

Aqua Splendor said:


> Hello everyone, i just came back from MACNA, the biggest conference in North America about Marine aquarium.
> Kessil announced their new light, i already have the A360WE Tuna Sun (and blue), i really love their light, but they are expansive!
> 
> I did a little interview with one of the developers of the light you can check the video here :
> ...


Subbed and I can't wait till you get to review it!


----------



## Aqua Splendor (Jul 7, 2018)

Tsin21 said:


> Subbed and I can't wait till you get to review it!


Awesome, thank you 

That review will be "big" in term of work, i learn couple thing with my first review 
I always have in mind, if it helps 1 person, i did my job, it's those little things that keep me motivated.


----------

